# Sub chorionic hemorrhage



## Ed_are2live

Ok. Looking for some opinions and looking for happy endings. 

So I'm 34 with a prior 8 week miscarriage in October.
I had a BFP jan 20th with an ovulation of jan 5th. So I thought I was 6 weeks today. Well I started bleeding last night and spotting this morning. 
Called Dr. and had a scan, showing me at 5 weeks ( no HB yet) with a small-medium sized sub chorionic hemorrhage? The doctor told me that " if you have a miscarriage, you have a miscarriage" and that I do not need to take time off of work and I do not need to be on bed rest. What the hell?! I have met 3 other doctors at this practice and they are okay, but I'm just not happy. I've never had a work up here. I've only had my HCG tested during the last miscarriage and I had to ask for it. 
I'm looking for another doctor, but with the hemorrhage I don't think I can have another ultrasound without making it worse. And what do I do about work, without a work excuse? 
Has anyone had a positive outcome after a hemorrhage this early without a HB?


----------



## dairymomma

I had 2 SCHs with my daughter. The first was discovered at 8 weeks after I had minor bleeding one night and it freaked me out. (I'd had 4 m/c up to that point.) The ultrasound showed a small bleed and my daughter with a good strong heartbeat but measuring 5 days smaller than my lmp. I had ultrasounds at 10 weeks and 12 weeks to monitor the bleed and baby but they showed the bleed shrinking and baby growing on schedule with my new due date. The 12 week ultrasound found a second small bleed in a different place but that was gone by 20 weeks. I only had bleeding that one time during all of this and my doctor said it's possible I had the first bleed longer than I thought because of the size and placement. It wouldn't have been found if I hadn't had the bleeding as I wasn't getting an early ultrasound otherwise. So it's possible to have a bleed and a baby measuring small but still go to term.


----------



## Ed_are2live

Thanks Dairy. I'm just so nervous. After all the reading I've done. Since I'm 5 wks and 35 is right about the corner, I'm at a greater risk of a second MC. And the OB just didn't even seem to care. 

I'm calling another office tomorrow. Hopefully I can be seen, have Blood work done and then can just take my word for the scan.


----------



## dairymomma

In most cases, the bleed isn't a concern because it resolves on its own and the clot is reabsorbed. That's probably why your doctor isn't very concerned. It's an issue if the bleed continues to get bigger so whenever I've had a bleed, I have bi-weekly ultrasounds to track the size. Every time, the bleed has been getting smaller as time goes by. So good luck and I hope all turns out well. I know blood is scary during pregnancy but a bleed doesn't always mean the end.


----------



## Hopeforbest

Hi,
I had had two previous losses and was pregnant last year with bleeding at 5/6 weeks. Scan at 6 weeks showed SCH and a gestational sac with no fetal pole or heartbeat. The best advice I had at the time from my doctor was to rest and put my feet up as she said 'it's important' ... Which I did - got a sick note and had two weeks off work. They also checked my HCG and progesterone levels which were encouraging. Bleeding continued until 7/8 weeks and then stopped. Scan at 7 weeks showed strong heartbeat with SCH still there until second trimester I think. I went onto full term and had my baby boy at term. I think bleeding in early pregnancy is more common than we think and doesn't always mean a bad outcome . Please take rest if you feel it will help .. I am glad I was advised it. Good luck , prayers x


----------



## dairymomma

Hope all is still going well.


----------



## Ed_are2live

I went to a new doctor today, because the old one said "if you have a miscarriage, then you have a miscarriage", like its no big deal. I really liked the one I saw today but she also said there was no reason for bed rest. So, no note, back to work I go tomorrow.


----------



## Starry Night

Doctors don't agree about bed rest when it comes to sCH for some reason. I definitely noticed a correlation between movement and increased bleeding and I made sure to insist on that with my doctor so I originally got a note from both my GP and my OB for the first trimester. I had another HUGE bleed at 14 weeks after a day of going out and about so my OB wrote me off for the rest of the pregnancy. I was also in loads of pain with mine. I couldn't even sit at a computer for more than 5 minutes without starting to ache and cramp severely. 

I had a really large SCH with my son's pregnancy and I ended up with a partial placenta abruption. Fortunately, everything healed up into scar tissue when I was about 26 weeks and was allowed to return to normal activity. I really noticed a difference when things healed up. My energy skyrocketed and the pain disappeared.

My son was born full-term via emergency c-section and has been doing awesome ever since! :) I don't have a SCH this time which is a miracle as all of my other pregnancies had one (though they were NOT the cause of my miscarriages...my babies just did not grow well) 

Hope your pregnancy goes well!


----------



## Ed_are2live

Well, I was very hopeful after the last meeting with my new doctor. I went to work for 2 days, had no bleeding. Then today the bleeding started again with a vengeance. Lots of blood in the toilet, but only with mild cramping. Then back to the bathroom and nothing. This is all so crazy!


----------



## Starry Night

I am sorry. I had big bleeds (as in filled the toilet like a period) at 6 weeks, 7 weeks and 9 weeks. All of which landed me in the ER. I wasn't officially diagnosed with SCH until 9 weeks but a potential clot was detected at a 5 week scan after my first bleed. And yeah, DS is nearly 3 years old! Personally, I would go in with any big bleed like that...especially at the beginning...just to make sure. The sitting and wondering isn't very good for the sanity. Though, the fact that it stopped right away seems like a good sign. Maybe you do need to go on modified bed rest.

I did miscarry a twin at 9 weeks. The twin wasn't detected in the earlier scans but I held a little fetus in my hands and the scan the next day showed an empty sac the same size and shape as my son's. My body reabsorbed it.


----------



## dairymomma

I've had bleeds with this current pregnancy and they still can't tell me where it was coming from as my uterus was empty other than baby on every ultrasound. I know bleeding can be scary and I hope that it's stayed away since your last bout. I'd second Starry's advice. There's no harm in going in and getting things looked at, if only for reassurance. Hope all is well! Thinking of you!


----------



## Ed_are2live

Well, just got my betas back. Looks like this one will end soon. 34,000 then 42,000. 
So bummed.
Trying to get in on Thursday. Weather permitting.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry. :hugs: I know betas not doubling doesn't look good but I'd let a scan tell the final story.


----------



## dairymomma

Hey, not all is lost yet. My hCG quit doubling every 48 hours at 5 weeks but here I am still pregnant at 18 weeks. I think I read somewhere that hCG stops doubling every 48 hours once it's over 2,000. Your hCG is still rising and it rose by 8,000 so that's nothing to sneeze at. I'd do as Starry said and wait to see what an ultrasound shows before deciding to give up all hope.


----------

